# Best Christmas Present in the Whole World (and some Lush, MAC and Clothes :P )



## BloodMittens (Dec 11, 2010)

My mom took me on a small haul run, for Christmas of course  This is over two days, we went to a few places.




*Lush:* Sympathy for the Skin Body Lotion
  	Lemony Flutter Cuticle Cream
  	Mint Julips Lip Scrub (AMAZING!)
  	Cinders Bath Bomb
  	(I also bought some items from online that are on their way :3)
  	Snow Globe Soap
  	Mandarian's Tea Party Soap
  	Snowcake Soap
  	Maple Taffy Lip Balm
  	Glogg Shower Gel

*Ulta:*
  	Great Lash Clear Mascara (my brow gel) 
  	Essie Little Brown Dress
  	Essie Chinchilly
  	Seche Base (BUY IT NOW)
  	Seche Vite (BUY THIS ALSO!!!!)

  	No, really, do it. My nails have never been better.



  	Little Brown Dress + Seche Base + Seche Vite = The best thing ever. It looks black but it is a dark chocolate brown, my lighting is horrible.
  	Mind you, this is after 4 DAYS of wear.







*Forever 21:*
  	Heart Wallet
  	Pink Beanie
  	Sunglasses are actually from Heritage 21.

*JC Penny:*
  	Emerald Green Pea Coat (actually not in the pic... oops)
  	Necklace
  	Owl Ring ( <3 )

*Bodyartforms.com:*
  	All of the plugs. All in 1" or 25-26mm. My mom let me order them a month ago, but they just came in a few days ago because of one pair being out of stock  in love with all of them, especially the star opalites.




  	World of Warcraft Cataclysm :3 (don't have a box for it... I bought the code online through Blizz, but it was a nice surprise from my mom none-the-less)

  	And of *COURSE!!!*

  	All of that stuff plus more does not compare to the best christmas present 







  	(BTW, I was not hurting her, she's meowing because she sees herself in the mirror)




  	:3 Meet Hyjal! (High-Jaal)

  	Me and my boyfriend were eating at White Castle a few weeks ago, and when he went to throw out his empty bag in the dumpster, he said he heard a box meowing! We ended up fishing this girl out of the dumpster... from a box that was TAPED UP! (Sick, I know). We took her to the kennel, mostly because I knew my mother would never let me have a kitten... and they were full, so they asked me if I could hold onto her for a week and by then they would have a spot open for her. So I took her home (after a vet visit of course) and she was so shy and silent, but she always purred when me or my boyfriend held her.
  	My mom of course, told me I had to bring her into the shelter after a week.
  	And last week I came upstairs and my mom had put a small bow on her head and handed me her, saying "She is staying in the basement with you."

  	<3


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Dec 11, 2010)

Great haul and super sweet story. That kitty is so cute!

  	When I was 7 I found my kitty abandoned behind a house. She was hit by a car and died on Oct.25 (I'm 17 now) and I was completely devastated. I've actually been trying to scout out abandoned cats as I walk around the neighbourhood haha, enjoy your precious!


----------



## mmarlbo (Dec 11, 2010)

Adorable kitty! That's such a touching story.

  	Oh and great haul too.  I love sympathy for the skin!


----------



## naturallyfab (Dec 14, 2010)

great haul!  And I applaud you for rescuing the kitten!  If I weren't allergic, I would totally do something like that too!


----------



## kc8 (Dec 14, 2010)

Love Sympathy and Cinders.  Don't you love the smoky smell of Cinders?  Totally agree with Seche Vite.  Amazing!

  	Congratulations on your new kitty and major kudos to you and your boyfriend for rescuing her.  It says a lot about your heart.  =)


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 14, 2010)

Great haul and greater news with the kitten. My big boy was an stray that was outside my door for a week. I took him in because of a coming hurricane. He's my best pal ever since. Enjoy your haul and enjoy your new cat


----------



## charmaine 82 (Dec 16, 2010)

your kitten is the cuttest haul ever


----------



## gemmel06 (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice hope you enjoy


----------



## Courtney <3 (Dec 23, 2010)

awe congratulations on the adoption of the kitty. im glad she has a good home now <3
  	kittens with totatlly brighten your day <3


----------



## BloodMittens (Dec 24, 2010)

I agree, the smokey smell of Cinders is just amazing 
  	And thanks for the wishes guys! I hope you all have a merry christmas!


----------

